# 2009 Schwinn New Belgium Fat Tire Ale Cruiser



## needcoffee (Apr 14, 2014)

*SOLD** 2009 Schwinn New Belgium Fat Tire Ale Cruiser*

Recently reduced to $450.00

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/bik/4427617746.html


----------

